# Thyroid Issues + Ovarian Hormonal Imbalance



## elaflin (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there! Forgive me for the wordiness of my question, I just want to be thorough in order to get an informed answer!!

I am only 27 (female) and am in the very beginning of finding out I have some glandular issues, which is actually such a relief as I haven't felt 'right' for about 3 years. I found myself extremely depressed for no reason, and, though pretty slim, I would have extreme water retention where it felt like I'd gain 8 lbs overnight! Add that to the running list of hives, bouts of uncontrollably itchy wrists/knuckles followed by either hives or a painful dry/flaky reaction, lowered or non-existent libido, _extreme_ fatigue, cloudy thinking, and depression depression depression. I had a full panel blood test done and found out two things: 1.) They detected auto-immune antibodies attacking my thyroid, but have just decided to 'monitor' this, rather than diagnose me with Hashimoto's or Grave's Disease. 2.) My testosterone levels were quite high, but with further testing they determined this was NOT coming from the Thyroid, but the ovaries. My question is this. My mother is obsessed with the idea of using Bio-Identical hormones to regulate my hormone levels, but my doctor prescribed birth control. My doctor is open to using bio-identical but told me they're too strong for me and are only meant for menopausal women. However, Bio-Identical Hormones are made at a compounding pharmacy, where they can custom-mix your needed strength. Has anyone who is non-menopausal and experiencing hormonal imbalances related to glandular issues used bio-identical hormones? Is my doctor wrong and should I find another doctor who is willing to prescribe me bio-identical hormones?

Thanks!!! 
-Emily


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elaflin said:


> Hi there! Forgive me for the wordiness of my question, I just want to be thorough in order to get an informed answer!!
> 
> I am only 27 (female) and am in the very beginning of finding out I have some glandular issues, which is actually such a relief as I haven't felt 'right' for about 3 years. I found myself extremely depressed for no reason, and, though pretty slim, I would have extreme water retention where it felt like I'd gain 8 lbs overnight! Add that to the running list of hives, bouts of uncontrollably itchy wrists/knuckles followed by either hives or a painful dry/flaky reaction, lowered or non-existent libido, _extreme_ fatigue, cloudy thinking, and depression depression depression. I had a full panel blood test done and found out two things: 1.) They detected auto-immune antibodies attacking my thyroid, but have just decided to 'monitor' this, rather than diagnose me with Hashimoto's or Grave's Disease. 2.) My testosterone levels were quite high, but with further testing they determined this was NOT coming from the Thyroid, but the ovaries. My question is this. My mother is obsessed with the idea of using Bio-Identical hormones to regulate my hormone levels, but my doctor prescribed birth control. My doctor is open to using bio-identical but told me they're too strong for me and are only meant for menopausal women. However, Bio-Identical Hormones are made at a compounding pharmacy, where they can custom-mix your needed strength. Has anyone who is non-menopausal and experiencing hormonal imbalances related to glandular issues used bio-identical hormones? Is my doctor wrong and should I find another doctor who is willing to prescribe me bio-identical hormones?
> 
> ...


Hi, Emily!!! Welcome!! Could you please tell us what autoimmune antibodies labs you had, what were the results and what are the ranges that your lab uses?

Why do they want to monitor and not diagnose?

What did your thyroid panel look like? Did they do TSH, FT3 and FT4 and if so, do you have results and ranges.

Myxedema/edema could be from thyroid but yes.......................it could be other hormones as well.

Here are the tests I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

This explains the TSI which is very important test......
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

The most common testosterone-increasing disease is polycystic ovarian syndrome.

Read more: What Causes High Testosterone in Women? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_4962570_causes-high-testosterone-women_.html#ixzz1DgbrOtse

Have you been checked for PCOS???

It would be my humble opinion that it might be wise to put of taking any HRT until this all gets sorted out.

Once again, welcome and I am sure you will get some helpful feedback from others.


----------



## elaflin (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, my doctor is an endocrinologist, so I imagine she ran everything related to the thyroid when the antibodies were detected. I also had a pelvic ultrasound (everything normal) and an ultrasound of my throat/thyroid (again everything looking normal), and she told me it COULD be PCOS without actually diagnosing me. I am just left feeling a little confused, like nothing REALLY got answered, but kind-of did? She prescribed Ortho-Tri-Cylcen Low to level off my hormonal imbalance and to 'rest' my ovaries, but said nothing more about my thyroid. True, it's not swollen and there are no cysts, but my family is full of thyroid disorder and It just is interesting that we just 'monitor' it. I can answer your specific level questions sometime this weekend (my results are at home, I'm at work). I am thrilled to have had such a quick response. It really has been a confusing, frustrating, and bumpy ride, with about 3-4 years of just feeling 'off', so I am anxious to start the treatment!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elaflin said:


> Well, my doctor is an endocrinologist, so I imagine she ran everything related to the thyroid when the antibodies were detected. I also had a pelvic ultrasound (everything normal) and an ultrasound of my throat/thyroid (again everything looking normal), and she told me it COULD be PCOS without actually diagnosing me. I am just left feeling a little confused, like nothing REALLY got answered, but kind-of did? She prescribed Ortho-Tri-Cylcen Low to level off my hormonal imbalance and to 'rest' my ovaries, but said nothing more about my thyroid. True, it's not swollen and there are no cysts, but my family is full of thyroid disorder and It just is interesting that we just 'monitor' it. I can answer your specific level questions sometime this weekend (my results are at home, I'm at work). I am thrilled to have had such a quick response. It really has been a confusing, frustrating, and bumpy ride, with about 3-4 years of just feeling 'off', so I am anxious to start the treatment!


Trust your instincts. It's your body and you have been wearing it for years. No one knows your body better than you do.

Just so you know; this Rx may interfere w/thyroid..........
b.Increased thyroid binding globulin (TBG) leading to increased circulating total thyroid hormone, as measured by protein-bound iodine (PBI), T4 by column or by radioimmunoassay. Free T3 resin uptake is decreased, reflecting the elevated TBG, free T4 concentration is unaltered. 
http://www.rxlist.com/ortho_tri-cyclen-drug.htm

Gottcha' about the labs. When you can do it, I'll be here. (results and ranges please)


----------

